# Campsite for sale?



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

If anyone knows of a campsite for sale in Spain or southern France, please PM me. Thanks in advance


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

jimjam said:


> If anyone knows of a campsite for sale in Spain or southern France, please PM me. Thanks in advance


Blimey, you won the lottery Jimjam?


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

No but my premium bonds came up for the first time ever last month. It was one of those weird moments when we were just chatting about doom and gloom finances when the postman arrived with a single letter, there was no evidence on the outside it was from NS&I but as I opened it I saw the logo and the word "Congratulations" I got Sian's attention and we both couldn't believe it

Time then stood still and the second or so it took me to unfold the letter seemed to take an age, I had already bought myself a Monaco cayman 36 foot pusher and was wondering wether to pay off the mortgage or invest the remaining £850,000 but it was about then that I saw the cheque for fifty quid


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

jimjam said:


> If anyone knows of a campsite for sale in Spain or southern France, please PM me. Thanks in advance


 :lol: Not for fifty quid.

PM incoming.

Gerald


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hows about this for starters Jim...
http://www.property-sales-france.com/campsite-AI0068.htm

Or here..
http://uk.businessesforsale.com/uk/Camp-Site-for-Sale.aspx
http://uk.businessesforsale.com/uk/Camp-Site-On-French-Riviera-For-Sale.aspx

Or Portugal perhaps....
http://secure.businessesforsale.com/Portugal-Campsite-For-Sale.aspx

Happy hunting!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Gerald, Linda,

I have seen those, I am thinking that there just might be an MHF member sat on a site somwhere warm and knows the owner is thinking of selling but has not advertised yet.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

That's the trouble when you get an RV - gotta find space for it :wink:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Superk said:


> That's the trouble when you get an RV - gotta find space for it :wink:


Space is the one thing weve got a lot of in Wales, I've got room for lots of RVs all with stunning views of the Cambrian Mountains. Trouble is weve also got Welsh weather which whilst very pleasant at present is usually not.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My family used to run hotels and pubs and it often used to amuse me when I hear people say they retiring to a run a country pub.

Most have no idea how much work it is and how many hours are involved as it no picnic and if you do have time to stand at the end of the bar chatting theres something wrong.

I should think a campsite is the same.

I don't wish to rain on your parade but just thought i must mention it.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Its a dream of ours to buy some land and develop it as a campsite. Good luck to you Jim!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Its a dream of ours to buy some land and develop it as a campsite. Good luck to you Jim!


But how will you go away when your campsite is busiest?

Others will be out in there RVs while you work Shane.

Only the crap time whenn o ones away left


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

RR said:


> I don't wish to rain on your parade but just thought i must mention it.


Thanks for that, we get enough in Wales as it is


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Thats what live in wardens are for! No point in having a campsite and not being able to get away in the camper


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

The 3 generations of family who run Camping Al Lago at Riva del Garda don't seem to work over hard. They have a great little site in a wonderful location and close completely for about 5 months of the year and then go travelling in different directions.

I'd love to buy it but I don't speak Italian...


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

RR said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > Its a dream of ours to buy some land and develop it as a campsite. Good luck to you Jim!
> ...


I have lots of friends and family who could take over for the odd week or two... I hope... :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

RR said:


> Most have no idea how much work it is and how many hours are involved as it no picnic and if you do have time to stand at the end of the bar chatting theres something wrong.


Tell me about it :roll: :roll: no thanks....

but a camp site now that would be a whole different ball game :wink: 
you get to play at being a 'greenshirt' :lol:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

[quote="ScotJimland"}

but a camp site now that would be a whole different ball game :wink: 
you get to play at being a 'greenshirt' :lol:[/quote]

You just need plenty of sour lemons to have a long suck on just as your punters arrive


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

One of our dreams is to have enough land to have a small CL type site and to be able to leave it to the kids or friends or family to take care of when we want to get away for a while now and then :wink: 

Like you say no point having the van and no time to get away in it when ever you can/want 8O 

I think it comes from Glenn's dream of having a ride on lawnmower and enough land to ride it on  

Tina


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We could always have a MHF site, with members owning shares, take turns in running it 

its always been something we wanted to do, but I retire tomorrow, so now I'll never have enough funds  

Geoff


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> We could always have a MHF site, with members owning shares, take turns in running it
> 
> its always been something we wanted to do, but I retire tomorrow, so now I'll never have enough funds
> 
> Geoff


Thats a good idea - but the arrangement would take ages and not please everyone! Its best to do it between just a few people.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

And unfortunately,its probably a recipe for disaster.  

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camp Site*

Campsite,

Well I researched this some time ago and with regard to France here is what we found.

To buy a campsite, one of many that is now being sold on by people wishing to retire, you will need at least Euros 350,000 as capital. You will need to borrow at least that again in order to bring it up-to-date, re-market, advertise etc. Many of the sites for sale have been let go somewhat and would require lots of money and hard work to bring it up to the standards campers now desire.

You could of course consider buying some land with a view to starting your own new one. Though then you have to get the Locals and the Mayor to agree and then add another year or so for the planning to accepted officially. Then you will have huge costs involved in bringing the site up to the New European standard as recently legislated.

I wish you all the luck in the world and if I did have Euros 700,000 in capital and loans it would be the last place I would sink it.

Best of luck with your search.

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Campsite*



eddievanbitz said:


> Thats what live in wardens are for! No point in having a campsite and not being able to get away in the camper


I'll apply in advance for the job!

Russell


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

Google for campsites for sale in france

had an email this week from one that may have sold via our site so hurry, theres a cracker in the Dordogne


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Lovley idea as long as you are prepared for continuous harrassment off officials and mountains of paperwork from government bodies. Some French companies have moved to Ashford just for this reason.

Still, you should get a good one for fifty quid if not a front gate.


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Yes i fancy a campsite in spain tooo

Maybe we all should club together and buy a big flipping one

*But we have to put pusser write up the top out the way or he will drive us mad    *


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

kuku said:


> Yes i fancy a campsite in spain tooo
> 
> Maybe we all should club together and buy a big flipping one
> 
> *But we have to put pusser write up the top out the way or he will drive us mad    *


I'm ready to prebook. I will be your first customer and quite likely the only one if anyone sees me there.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

We like the Javea area of Spain and when we have purchased our RV and toured the USA it would be nice to find a piece of land to rent for the RV in that area, that's if there isn't a campsite locally that can accommodate an RV

We spent 7 months on a brill site Camping Javea and would like to revisit and stay there with an RV,not sure if we could get on, there is a large carpark outside the entrance.

I intend to contact the owners to see if there are other entrances we could try.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Its a dream of ours to buy some land and develop it as a campsite. Good luck to you Jim!


Same as us
we'll also pitch in with a couple of weeks Jim ,plus at this rate you maybe wouldnt need to be there if you get 26 of us.
Rob


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

LeeUK said:


> Google for campsites for sale in france
> 
> some on my site www.chezshells.com
> 
> had an email this week from one that may have sold via our site so hurry, theres a cracker in the Dordogne


cant get into your site Leeuk
Rob


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Pusser said:


> kuku said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i fancy a campsite in spain tooo
> ...


I don't mind Pusser camping near me-it will keep the flie out of my van!!


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

The owning your own site does seem attractive - but I would be worried that I would turn in to a CC warden......
_
"get orff my grass, I have just cut that and got all the stripes lovely and perpendicular, and now you have pitched your big white shed on it"

"tie that dog up before I put it down, and pick up its mess"

"tie that child up before I put it down, and pick up its mess."_

and what about all the tuggers with their wind breaks and ground sheets!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > kuku said:
> ...


I've only got ties on my shorts


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> [quote="
> cant get into your site Leeuk
> Rob


wierd, just press return after the .com/ bit !!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi same here, it just comes up with "Forbidden" and then says forbidden error 403.

Olley


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

hi, 

just type it in manually. 


tony


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi same here, it just comes up with "Forbidden" and then says forbidden error 403.
> 
> Olley


Same for me - but if you klick in the address bar of your browser - arrow key to get rid of select - and then return the site comes up ok.

Seems to me that there is something wrong with Lee's server which is rejecting access from links.

Paul


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

Link now works


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Here is another,

Campsite A Vendre

Could we all club together for this one?

Trev.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Snelly said:


> Its a dream of ours to buy some land and develop it as a campsite. Good luck to you Jim!


Well heres how to get rich quick!!

Summary
*Asking price: $1,300,000 Sales revenue: $50,000 Net profit: $20,000 *Years established: 5 Employees: 30 
http://uk.businessesforsale.com/uk/Camp-Site-for-Sale.aspx


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Well heres how to get rich quick!!
> 
> Summary
> *Asking price: $1,300,000 Sales revenue: $50,000 Net profit: $20,000 *Years established: 5 Employees: 30
> http://uk.businessesforsale.com/uk/Camp-Site-for-Sale.aspx


$1.3 Million investment for $20K profit pa, they're not asking much then ! 

Andrew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

A return on investment of 1.5% :?: 

Sales revenue of $50k, net profit of $20k, cost of sales = $30k, which has to support 30 employees :?: :?: 

Something wrong somewhere.

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

In Cairo? 8O


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> A return on investment of 1.5% :?:
> 
> Sales revenue of $50k, net profit of $20k, cost of sales = $30k, which has to support 30 employees :?: :?:
> 
> ...


Its in Egypt Gerald, they only get 90p a week!


----------

